# Corporate work permit



## nilejakekal (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi

Need help about corporate work permit prosessing time

1) applied on consulte on 6 th of march 2012..when can i expect the same.

2) is there any webiste we can track off


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

nilejakekal said:


> Hi
> 
> Need help about corporate work permit prosessing time
> 
> ...


South African Consulate-General in Mumbai, India

Perhaps you may find some useful information .


----------

